# Michigan 3 year old needs home



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, she is a really pretty girl.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You could try emailing the poster contact for rescue, you can find them listed by state here:

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I will add the location information to the thread title, so people in that area are more likely to see this.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

It looks like she is still available. Thanks for the rescue link mylissyk, I will email someone from her area.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

I would definitely send over the rescue information.

I have to say though, kudos to the owner for asking for a vet reference!!!! It is always sad to see a pet having to be rehomed but good for this owner for being responsible!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Bosn'sMom said:


> I would definitely send over the rescue information.
> 
> I have to say though, kudos to the owner for asking for a vet reference!!!! It is always sad to see a pet having to be rehomed but good for this owner for being responsible!


I have sent it to the rescues.


----------

